# Tornado in Dubai? LOL



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

From this mornings KT..... absolutely hilarious!!!



> Global Village evacuated on ‘tornado’ warning
> By a staff reporter
> 
> 18 November 2005
> ...




:runaway: LOL


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Maybe "tornado" was used just for public consumption, maybe the real reasons were different (read: man-made) or maybe it was just a drill.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

AltinD said:


> Maybe "tornado" was used just for public consumption, maybe the real reasons were different (read: man-made) or maybe it was just a drill.


you never know with these sort of things in the U.A.E.

I have learned in the U.A.E that there is NEVER any smoke without a fire, so it may have been true. :nuts:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what a bullshit 
how the hell can you evacuate the tiny global village when there is a non-existent torando in ras al khaimah :weird:


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah, sounds like they made it up just to get everyone out for some reason ...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

You'd think they coulda come up with a better fake reason if all they wanted was ppl to get out!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

There may not have been a tornado in RAK, but there may have been severe storm warnings or something. I know about how bad the storms out there in the wilderness can be.... who knows, eh?


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

media always amplify any event


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

BinDubai said:


> media always amplify any event


yep.


----------



## Ahmed84 (Apr 18, 2005)

*But yesterday * (on Thu Nov 17) there were many severe thunderstorms in the eastern and inland region. I was there and it was really scary, and I already took a picture of a strange cloud that looked somehow like a tornado.

You can't believe how stormy it was between Al Dhaid and Khorfakan!
Look at these pictures:
Maybe these storms were moving towards the global village




























To see more pictures of Nov 17 2005 storms go to my blog:
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/Squallly/show.html


----------



## Ahmed84 (Apr 18, 2005)

And just for your information, the storms were affecting the southern areas of RAK and also reached SHJ airport. So, I don't find this warning "hilarious."

Some areas recorded more than 30mm of rain in approximately 2 hours!


----------



## XREX (Mar 17, 2005)

It was normal storm.... worst thing you can get in UAE is mini-cyclone


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

hey u are insulting our weather :lol:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> hey u are insulting our weather :lol:


ha ha ha...... so itsees there was an official warning.... I did say that in the U.A.E there is never any smoke without a fire. 

I am glad that there was no major damage. :cheers:


----------

